# Oboe Forum??



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Well it looks like I will learn (at least try) to play the oboe. I am pretty excited about it! A friend who is an oboist has found a suitable instrument for me to begin this journey. In a few days I should be making music which will probably drive my family out of the house, scare the cats and wilt my plants  

I thought to find a forum where I could communicate with people who have experience playing and might answer some of the questions that have arisen. After a not too lengthy search on line I did not find anything that looked very active.

Does anyone here have a lead to a forum ?


----------

